# Possible Eye Infection?



## JennMichelle (May 14, 2012)

My cockatiel saw the vet less than a week ago. As some of you know he's been having on-going problems with maintaining his weight, the consistency of his dropping and his albumin levels. We are waiting for his blood test results but now this has popped up...

Last night I noticed that the area around my cockatiel's eye looked a bit red. I'm talking about the fleshy eyelid part. The color is so subtle that at first I thought it was a weird reflection but upon further examination I decided it wasn't that way on his other eye. However, he wasn't acting any differently so I decided to check him out in the morning. Also, due to the fact that he lives in our living room he got less sleep last night (we had a small emergency and ended up having to repair our dryer, forcing us to eat rather late and thus retire late).

This morning I went to weigh him (I weigh him routinely every morning at 10) and he seemed alert. As I begin to spend more time with him though (lots of scritches) I noticed that slight redness was still present, and that it seemed that he preferred to keep that eye closed. I know in relaxed states many cockatiels close one of their eyes as a sign of trust, but knowing him, it seems like he is doing it more. When I put him back in his cage he continued to keep it closed. He does open it and there is no wetness, discharge, or swelling but I am concerned that this is the start of an infection.

I'd really appreciate any opinions regarding his eye. He is not an easy bird to take to the vet. He hates it - and becomes very distressed sometimes to the point where he actually has seizures (he's only had two but they are terrible and frightening). If it can be avoided, I would prefer to not bring him. My vet is a very experienced avian vet but he does not always respect the fact that my bird is more comfortable with me around. He's a very staunch believer in putting birds in dark, warm places which I admit works on ALL of my other birds but terrifies this one.

Anywho, thanks again for everyone's help. I cannot express how much this forum has helped me become more knowledgable about avian health in general which has helped me through his other problems immensely.

Since I know I can get wordy, here's the short version:

*- Eye MIGHT be redder than usual. It's hard to tell.
- He seems to be favoring the other eye.
- He is sleepier than normal (but stayed up late last night)*
- His weight is normal
- He is still perching happily
- He is still vocalizing, although a bit less
- He still has an appetite and an interest in eating

Other on-going issues that may or may not be related:
- He has really wet droppings.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is he drinking more water lately? That's in regards to his droppings.

As to his eye, some of my birds have red around their eyes and some don't. It could be irritated due to his dust, have you sprayed him lately? Do you cover him at night? The spraying can minimize the dust, so that would help the eye. The covering could cause the dust to build up and irritate the eye.


----------



## JennMichelle (May 14, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Is he drinking more water lately? That's in regards to his droppings.
> 
> As to his eye, some of my birds have red around their eyes and some don't. It could be irritated due to his dust, have you sprayed him lately? Do you cover him at night? The spraying can minimize the dust, so that would help the eye. The covering could cause the dust to build up and irritate the eye.


In regards to his droppings, there's some debate as to whether he is drinking more lately (or rather, since that particular problem first started, which would be way back in March. His droppings had actually been wet and the fecal matter was really sparse. Since then, his droppings have improved in that the fecal matter looks more normal and substantial but they are still quite wet). My sister insists that he drinks as much as our other cockatiel.

I have not sprayed him lately. When he wakes up a bit more, maybe I'll try that and see if it helps him. I don't cover him (he has night terrors more often if you cover him for some reason) but there was lint and dust ALL over the place yesterday while we repaired our dryer. My dad is also complaining about itchy eyes and truthfully one of my eyes is a little irritated too, so maybe it's just that we kicked up a lot of dryer lint and dust. It certainly fits the time line.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That sounds about right. I was gonna say not to cover him as that could be part of the problem, but you're way ahead of me there. I would watch it for a couple days and see if it gets better.


----------



## JennMichelle (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll keep everyone updated and certainly if I see more threatening signs like wetness or discharge he's going to the vet first thing in the morning for some antibiotics.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he has no other symptoms, I'd probably watch the eye for now. It very well could just be an irritation from dust or debris, especially since you have been so on top of his health lately. I know you will notice if other issues arise. You are a great birdie mom.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Grey's eye does this a lot. I usually see where he manages to get something in it to irritate it. He has three roommates and with so much dust going around.... Or it could be the fact he shoves his face in the fluffiest birds feathers all the time and our house has no humidity and gives him dry eyes... Who knows. 

But when his eye does this, I towel him and put these eye drops in:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002JFWXY

It helps with his irritation. He is my least tame so he isn't exactly easy, but I actually do it by myself and it's pretty easy after doing it a couple times. 

It helps lube his eye and he always opens it just find afterwards.


----------



## JennMichelle (May 14, 2012)

His eye completely cleared up sometime yesterday afternoon.  Such a relief that it wasn't a problem.

Now I just have to cross my fingers that his blood test comes back better or improved.

If it happens again though, I'll keep those drops in mind. Thanks again everyone!


----------

